# female seeds



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey everyone, I've been wondering for some time how seedbanks gaurantee their feminized seeds. Does a mother plant produce a few when it flowers or something?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 16, 2007)

Female seeds are produced by the introduction of male flowers on a female plant either due to purposefully over stressing em, or chemicals. Then after the pollen matures, they take it and pollenate another female plant with it, thus ensuring female seeds and not hermie genetics...although hermies tend to pop up every now and again with fem seeds.


anyways hope that helps.. female seeds are def worth it if you don't like dealing with males... me personally i like to get reg seeds cause sexing is half the fun.


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 16, 2007)

yeh echo that mr wakenbake, but i also heard reports that if your conditions aren't right you can still get males. what the seed companies mean is you get all females under optimal conditions.  :joint4:


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 16, 2007)

I still don't think I follow. They make a hermie and take the pollen from the male parts, and pollinate a female? How do you put male flowers onto a female plant? Not sure I even know what a male flower is. I'm guessing the balls. 

herbijesus your avatar owns.


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 16, 2007)

ok, with normal seeds when a male pollinates female you get male and female genetics in seeds. but with feminized. they first get a female plant and pollinate it with a special chemical and it turns hermi (he/she), then take pollen from that plant when flowers and pollinate another female with that. so its basicly pollinating with out any male plants, therefor no male jenetics used. Thats about as good as i can put it, i don't fully understand it myself.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 16, 2007)

ahh I see now. I can see what you mean wakenbake that hermies pop up ever now and then. Because some seeds will get the dominant or recessive (whatever it may be) traits that turn it hermie.


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2007)

It is my opinion..that "hermies procreate hermies"...and _Feminised_ seds are definately NOT worth the money.
Nearlly ANY regular 10 pack of seeds are going to yield a couple of good "honest" females. Once that is established, clone your little heart out. You will have all the females you will ever need...without the "inflated" seed prices or the risk of poluting your grow with a hermie.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 18, 2007)

You know, that makes very good sense. I agree completely. Thank's hick.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 23, 2007)

female seeds are worth it for cloning if u plan on cloning female seeds all the way dont take a chance and wait all that time for nothing .Sure i do believe female seeds are a waste bieng that some dont even germinate in a female pack and out of 6 white widows i got 3 females so i already have my female neville and hawiian so i know to clone them while im waiting for it ,to muture. I got my white widows budding.I paid 95 for, the female 5 pack hawian snow greenhouse and female 4 pack neville haze funny thing is only got 2 out of 5 hawiann to germinate and only one out of 4 neville haze lucky me .the white widow nivarna i only paid 20 dollars for 10 seeds all germinated and cracked at the same time only reason i lost 4 is from transplanting removing the net cups seeds falling out sorry to make this so long this is just my oppinion





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> It is my opinion..that "hermies procreate hermies"...and _Feminised_ seds are definately NOT worth the money.
> Nearlly ANY regular 10 pack of seeds are going to yield a couple of good "honest" females. Once that is established, clone your little heart out. You will have all the females you will ever need...without the "inflated" seed prices or the risk of poluting your grow with a hermie.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 23, 2007)

What Hick is saying is that you can buy any normal pack of seeds and still get females from it. The chances of getting a few good mother plants is high and from those you can take all the female clones you want. You don't even need to waste the money on "feminized" seeds. And if you get a few males then just get rid of them and take clones to make up for the losses. There is also ways to boost your female to male ratio.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 25, 2007)

yea im saying the same thing he is i agree with him 100% femined is a waste of money unless u clone.





			
				LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> What Hick is saying is that you can buy any normal pack of seeds and still get females from it. The chances of getting a few good mother plants is high and from those you can take all the female clones you want. You don't even need to waste the money on "feminized" seeds. And if you get a few males then just get rid of them and take clones to make up for the losses. There is also ways to boost your female to male ratio.


----------

